# Goat shed



## kathyg (Jul 28, 2009)

LOADS MORE QUESTIONS from a Newbie, please help. :greengrin: 

OH is putting up the goat shed over the Christmas holiday in preparation for when I get the 2 baby pygmies in the Spring. It used to be a poultry shed (now cleaned out of course) and he lined it out a few years ago, so it will be plenty warm enough, even with the Scottish winter we are having a the moment.  It has windows at both sides of the shed about 1 m. up from the floor. Will he need to block up windows on one side ?
Could he just put the shed, minus the floor, onto a concrete pad and raise it up slightly to make it easier for sweeping, or would that make it too cold and draughty for them ?
Is anyone bothered by rats getting into the goat shed to eat the food or take the bedding ?

Is there anything that needs to be done with it. Like, he was thinking of putting 2 stalls in for the goats to bed down in at night. Does anyone have any ideas on what needs doing. Pictures would be good  
What do people do when they feed or water their goats in the shed. Do they just put it on the floor in the containers or do they have some sort of bracket on the wall to hold the containers in ? How high up from the floor should the hayrack be ? Just wondered if any modifications are required or anyone has any good ideas on interior design.

What do people use for putting their food or water in ? 

Do people brush their goats and would a stiff dog brush be okay ?

What fruit or veg can the goats eat ? Can they eat potatoes ?

Do they need their ears cleaning out like I do with our dogs and cat ? (Still doesn't make them hear any better though lol )

Thankyou


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kathyg said:


> LOADS MORE QUESTIONS from a Newbie, please help. :greengrin:
> 
> OH is putting up the goat shed over the Christmas holiday in preparation for when I get the 2 baby pygmies in the Spring. It used to be a poultry shed (now cleaned out of course) and he lined it out a few years ago, so it will be plenty warm enough, even with the Scottish winter we are having a the moment.  It has windows at both sides of the shed about 1 m. up from the floor. Will he need to block up windows on one side ? you could at least for the winter - but some ventilation is always good
> Could he just put the shed, minus the floor, onto a concrete pad and raise it up slightly to make it easier for sweeping, or would that make it too cold and draughty for them ? depends on what you mean. Drafts are not good so I wouldnt lift it up much
> ...


----------



## kathyg (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, thankyou.

At the moment here it is very very cold and everthing is 6" deep in snow. 
If it is really bad weather outside, would you keep them inside the shed with the doors closed or leave the shed door open so they have the option of going out if they want ? What about when it is raining hard (as it does here in Scotland occasionally ! )

He is modifying the door so it will be top and bottom opening (stable door type).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I let mine have free access to the outside -- goats arent dumb, if its to cold they will stay in doors


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I close up my barn at night. My barn isn't heated but it's insulated & stays around 28 degrees Fahrenheit even when the temps are 20-. We get very cold wintry days here occasionally..usually if the wind is blowing & my eye lashes start freezing on the short walk to the barn I keep the barn closed up. Otherwise, if its 5 above on a calm sunny day it actually feels somewhat nice & I let the goats have access to go out whenever they please. 
Goats hate rain so they will go in the shelter on their own. Their shelter needs to be draft free with dry bedding to keep them healthy & happy otherwise they can get respiratory problems & even pnemonia. 
We don't have rats but we have mice, chipmunks & squirrels so we keep our grain in metal garbage cans with lids that rodents can't get into. 
My goats have 1/2 of the barn for a loafing area to eat sleep & play in. I have 3 additional stalls but only use them for kidding time or if any of them get sick I have a place to separate them into. I will try to post pics of my whole set-up later today in a new thread in the goat management area since a lot of people seem to ask about barn set-ups.
I use rubber feed pans for grain & take them out when the goats are done so they don't poop or pee in them. I had a long plastic trough but all they did was jump in that & poop in that too. I use plastic water buckets & clean them each week. Goats need frequent clean water.
Yes you can brush your goats with a dog brush. 
Apples, raisins & bread make great snacks.


----------

